# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας συναγερμού απορία

## kontras

Καλησπέρα. πήγα να αλλάξω την μπαταρία της σειρήνας αλλά δεν σταματάει να χτυπάει με τίποτα!!!δοκίμασα με τον κωδικό, έκλεισα το κουτί πάτησα και το ταμπερ με το χέρι αλλά τίποτα.δεν γνωρίζω στοιχεία του συναγερμού στο πληκτρολόγιο λέει ότι είναι baddx. καμιά ιδέα;;;;;
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## stom

Ακομα βαραει? Τους ξυπνησες ολους.. Μεσημεριατικα...

----------


## kontras

όχι τώρα δεν βαράει.. :Very Happy:  αναγκάστηκα να σταματήσω για να μην μου που τίποτα....αλλά ακόμα δεν κατάφερα τίποτα...

----------


## Ulysses

Καλησπέρα.


1)Ο συναγερμός είναι caddx όχι baddx.
2)Πιθανόν ο τεχνικός που σου έκανε εγκατάσταση τον συναγερμό έκανε τη ζώνη 24ωρη,δηλαδή με το που ανοίξει το τάμπερ χτυπάει (είτε έχεις οπλισμένο είτε όχι, το σύστημα).Για να εξακολουθεί να χτυπάει όμως,ίσως δεν πατάει καλά το τάμπερ,τι να πω?Αυτά τα πράματα,απο κοντά λύνονται.

Θα σου συνιστούσα..

Να αποσυνδέσεις:
1)μπαταρία σειρήνας
2)μπαταρία πίνακα
3)να κατεβάσεις απο τον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα την ασφάλεια που τροφοδοτεί τον συναγερμό ή πιο απλά,να αποσυνδέσεις την έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή προς την πλακέτα πίνακα.

και έτσι ουσιαστικά θα νεκρώσει ο συναγερμός.

Με την ησυχία σου έπειτα καλείς τεχνικό και το κοιτάζει.

*Απλά μέχρι τότε,θα είσαι χωρίς συναγερμό..

----------


## Kokshare

(24 ωρη ζώνη)  OR   (ανοικτο καπάκι σειρήνας)   =   χτύπημα σειρήνας

εσύ μάλλον είχες σε ενεργεία τουλάχιστο ένα από τα 2 συμβάντα συνεχώς, άρα σωστά σου χτυπούσε η σειρήνα   :Smile: 

μια μπακάλικη λύση είναι άλλαξε τη μπαταρία κι ας βαράει. θα βαρεθεί και θα σταματήσει ή βάλε κωδικό αφού της έχεις κλείσει το καπάκι...

πάντως για να καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται:
Αν χτυπάει μόνο η σειρήνα η εξωτερική τότε είναι μόνο από το καπάκι
Αν χτυπάει η σειρήνα η εξωτερική και η εσωτερική και το πληκτρολόγιο, τότε είναι από 24ωρη ζώνη (προφανώς και ανοικό καπάκι)
Τα τελευταία με κάθε επιφύλαξη μήπως και έχει κάνει καμιά πατέντα ο εγκαταστάτης

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να αλλάξω τη μπαταρία της σειρήνας χωρίς να χτυπήσει?
μπορώ να δώσω 12volt τάμπερ τη σειρήνας?
πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει συνδέσει το ταμπερ της σειρήνας?

----------


## vasilllis

μπες μεσα στο μενου προγραμματισμου.
κανε αυτη την δοκιμη.

----------


## picdev

ποια δοκιμή?

----------


## stinger

γεια σου κι απο εμενα..συνηθως οταν θελουμε να αλλαξουμε μπαταρια σε σειρηνα πρωτα  κανουμε bypass την 24ωρη ζωνη(ταμπερ) και μετα ανοιγουμε καπακι κτλ...εσυ μαλλον δεν το εκανες αυτο...υπαρχουν καποιες λυσεις για το θεμα σου...μια λυση ειναι να κοιταξεις στην πλακετα σε ποια ζωνη ειναι συνδεδεμενο το ταμπερ και να την κανεις bypass η να την απενεργοποιησεις ωστε να μην χτυπα η σειρηνα σου..
αλλη λυση ειναι να αποσυνδεσεις τα καλωδια της σειρηνας απο το κεντρο εκτος της τροφοδοσιας της  μεχρι να κανεις τις ενεργειες που θελεις ωστε να μην ενοχλεις την γειτονια και να τα συνδεσεις μετα...ποιο μοντελο σειρηνας εχεις??
οσον αφορα την sigma εχει συστημα ωστε να ακυρωνεται το ταμπερ δινοντας 12 βολτ

----------


## picdev

ok βρήκα τα καλώδια της σειρήνας, το SSP είναι αυτό που δίνει το συναγερμό στη σειρήνα το TC τι κάνει ?

----------


## stinger

το TC ειναι για την ακυρωση του ταμπερ ...συνδεσε εκει 12βολτ απο την κλεμα του πινακα η μια pgm αν εχεις προγραμματισει και ανοιξε την σειρηνα σου..ποια σειρηνα χρησιμοποιεις??

----------


## vasilllis

> ποια δοκιμή?



Να μπεις στο μενου του προγραμματισμου.Εγω οταν το κανω αυτο καταργουνται οι 24ωρες ζωνες και δεν χτυπανε.

----------


## picdev

αυτό λέει για το tc στις οδηγίες, είναι σιγουρα για να ακυρώνεις το ταμπερ?

_Η υποδοχή αυτή έχει 12 V (μέγιστο ρεύμα 20mA), όταν η μονάδα είναι
αφοπλισμένη και πηγαίνει στα 0 V, όταν οπλίσουμε τη μονάδα και λήξει ο
χρόνος εξόδου. Συνδέεται στην αντίστοιχη είσοδο των αυτοτροφοδοτούμενων
σειρηνών της Sigma._

----------


## l.a

εχω συναγερμο C & K system 236.πριν λιγες ημερες με τις ζεστες τις πολλες ενεργοποιηθηκε ο συναγερμος το μεσημερι και χτυπησαν σχεδον ολες οι ζωνες. εκτος απο μια. γνωριζει καποιος που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο? συνεβη 2 φορες για πρωτη φορα μετα απο πολλα χρονια που τον εχω τοποθετησει. (σημειωνω οτι πριν κανενα 2 μηνο προσθεσα 2 ζευγη περιμετρικης προστασιας  BMD-60 και 2 ανιχνευτες κινησης , δεν ξερω μηπως εχω υπερφορτωσει το συναγερμο)     καποιος μου ειπε μηπως κοπηκε το ρευμα για λιγο και η μπαταρια του ειναι πεσμενη και εδωσε ψευδοσυναγερμο. δεν υπαρχει καποια ενδειξη στο πληκτολογιο αναμμενη. 
αν αναβοσβηνει η ενδειξη power στο πληκτρολογιο τι ακριβως συμβαινει? και τελος για να αλλαξω την μπαταρια αν την αποσυνδεσω θα εχω καποιο προβλημα με τον προγραμματισμο? μηπως χρειαστει ξανα reset? μιλαμε για την μπαταρια του συναγερμου ή της σειρηνας. νομιζω ο δικος μου μονο στον πινακα ελεγχου εχει μπαταρια 8α το τσεκαρω. μηπως εχει καποιος το εγχειριδιο στα ελληνικα?

----------


## picdev

η μπαταρία πρέπει να αλλάζει κάθε 3 χρόνια το πολύ, εγώ είχα να την αλλάξω 3 χρονιά και είναι πεσμένη , κοντά στα 12.9volt, εσένα πόσο είναι?
αν έχει συναγερμό απο μπαταρία έχει άλλη ένδειξη , αλλά λογικά το power αυτό σου λέει πεσμένη τάση μπαταρίας.
εμένα το κάνει όταν πέσει το ρεύμα και αδειάζει η μπαταρία

----------


## stam1982

Άκη μέτρησες την μπαταρία χωρίς ρεύμα στον πίνακα και σου είχες ένδειξη 12.9?
Τότε είναι μια χαρά η μπαταρία κάτω από 12.5 την αλλάζεις

----------


## hlsat

Υπαρχη και ενας πολυ απλος τροπος να αλλαξης μπαταρια οταν δεν γνωριζης τις αντιδρασεις του εργαλειου και τις ρυθμισεις.
Βλεποντας το συν και πλην της μπαταριας βαζεις ενα τροφοδοτικο με την αναλογη τασι αυτης  με μια διοδο στην σειρα για προστασια αφαιρης προσεκτικα την μπαταρια το κυκλωμα δεν το καταλαβαινη γιατι συνεχιζη να τροφοδοτιτε απο το τροφοδοτικο βαζεις επανω την καινουργια και μετα αφαιρης την τροφοδοσια απο το τροφοδοτικο και τελος καλα ολα καλα.
Αυτο το συνηθιζω εγω και ειδικα σε μπαταριες ηλιθιες που τροφοδοτουν μνημες για να μην χανω και τα δεδομενα και τον προγραμματισμο.
Προσοχη αν η μπαταρια ειναι 12 βολτ το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να ειναι στα 12,7 ρυθμιζμενο διοτι 0,7 βολτ ειναι η πτωση τασεως απο την διοδο προστασιας που εχουμε βαλη στην σειρα.

----------


## picdev

> Άκη μέτρησες την μπαταρία χωρίς ρεύμα στον πίνακα και σου είχες ένδειξη 12.9?
> Τότε είναι μια χαρά η μπαταρία κάτω από 12.5 την αλλάζεις



την άλλαξα γιατί ήταν 3 χρονών και έπεφτε η τάση πολύ γρήγορα στη διακοπή ρεύματος,
όση τάση και να έχει το θέμα είναι πόσο τη κρατάει

----------


## l.a

> η μπαταρία πρέπει να αλλάζει κάθε 3 χρόνια το πολύ, εγώ είχα να την αλλάξω 3 χρονιά και είναι πεσμένη , κοντά στα 12.9volt, εσένα πόσο είναι?
> αν έχει συναγερμό απο μπαταρία έχει άλλη ένδειξη , αλλά λογικά το power αυτό σου λέει πεσμένη τάση μπαταρίας.
> εμένα το κάνει όταν πέσει το ρεύμα και αδειάζει η μπαταρία



αρχικα αναβοσβηνε η ενδειξη power σημερα βλεπω αναβει και τρο σερβις μαλλον παω για μπαταρια. εχεικαποιος να μου προτεινει καποια αξιωπιστη μαρκα? τελος η μαπαταρια ειναι 12vdc 6.5a ή 4.0a. υπαρχει τα χαρακτηριστικα τησ καινιουριας πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια? αν διαφερουν τα αμπερ κατα ο.5 θα εχω καποιο θεμα?

----------


## vasilllis

> αρχικα αναβοσβηνε η ενδειξη power σημερα βλεπω αναβει και τρο σερβις μαλλον παω για μπαταρια. εχεικαποιος να μου προτεινει καποια αξιωπιστη μαρκα? τελος η μαπαταρια ειναι 12vdc 6.5a ή 4.0a. υπαρχει τα χαρακτηριστικα τησ καινιουριας πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια? αν διαφερουν τα αμπερ κατα ο.5 θα εχω καποιο θεμα?



Θα εχει χασει την ωρα.

----------


## stinger

αν το κεντρο σου εχει χωρο παρε μια 12v 7.2Ah και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα..θα κανει λιγο πιο μεγαλο χρονο να την φορτισει αλλα θα εχεις και καλυτερη αυτονομια..αλλιως παρε μια με 4 αμπερωρια διοτι δεν ξερω αν μπορεσεις να βρεις με 6.5 αμπερωρια

----------


## picdev

νομίζω όλοι οι συναγερμοί 7,2aH παίρνουν, εκτός αν δεν χωράει στο κουτί 
να αλλάξεις και τη μπαταρία της σειρήνας

----------


## l.a

> αν το κεντρο σου εχει χωρο παρε μια 12v 7.2Ah και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα..θα κανει λιγο πιο μεγαλο χρονο να την φορτισει αλλα θα εχεις και καλυτερη αυτονομια..αλλιως παρε μια με 4 αμπερωρια διοτι δεν ξερω αν μπορεσεις να βρεις με 6.5 αμπερωρια



το μανουαλ αναφερει 12v 6.5 ah, αλλα φοραει 12v, 7.2ah. tην μετρησα και δινει 10.88 χρειαζομαι αλλαγη? επισης την εντασ της μπαταριας πως  μπορω νατην μετρησω?
τελος απλα αποσυνδεω τους πολλους? θα χρειαστει καποιο reset?

----------


## l.a

> το μανουαλ αναφερει 12v 6.5 ah, αλλα φοραει 12v, 7.2ah. tην μετρησα και δινει 10.88 χρειαζομαι αλλαγη? επισης την εντασ της μπαταριας πως  μπορω νατην μετρησω?
> τελος απλα αποσυνδεω τους πολλους? θα χρειαστει καποιο reset?



το VA τι μοναδα μετρησης ειναι?

----------


## stinger

εννοειται οτι χρειαζεται αλλαγη και εχεις αργησει να την αλλαξεις..επειδη το κεντρο σου δεν το ξερω δεν μπορω να σου πω αν χρειαστει reset...reset συνηθως χρειαζεται σε περιπτωσεις που ειναι η μπαταρια χαλασμενη και εχουμε συχνες διακοπες ρευματος και αποσυγχρονιζεται ο συναγερμος..δεν νομιζω στην περιπτωση σου για μια αλλαγη μπαταριας να εχεις προβλημα...
για το δευτερο ερωτημα σου
V * A = W
στην ουσια ειναι τα ποσα Watt αποδιδει ο μετασχηματιστης σου

----------


## vasilllis

10,88 ειναι για πεταμα.επισης αν την μετρησες με τα καλωδια του κεντρου πανω τοτε δεν φορτιζει και σωστα.

----------


## stam1982

Σε βολταμπερ μετριέται η άεργος ισχύς

Παραθέτω σχετικό σύνδεσμο.
http://www.poseh.gr/images/Texnika/f...energ_aerg.pdf

----------


## l.a

> 10,88 ειναι για πεταμα.επισης αν την μετρησες με τα καλωδια του κεντρου πανω τοτε δεν φορτιζει και σωστα.



βασιλη με τα καλωδια επανω την μετρησα, και δινει 10,88, επισης την αποσυνδεσα και μου ειπαν να μετρησω την ταση των καλωδιων με την μπαταρια εκτος και δινουν 13,21v, για να τσεκαρω αν ειναι οκ ο φορτιστης. εχω καποιο προβλημα λες? οσο για ψευδοσυναγερμους δεν ειχα προβλημα ακομα στο συγηεκριμενο συναγερμο.
πως πρεπει να την μετρησω? με τα καλωδια εκτος? στα ποσα v χρειζη αλλαγης?

----------


## picdev

κάτι έχει γίνει με το φορτιστή μάλλον, δεν μπορεί να σου δίνει 10.88 ενώ είναι συνδεμένη
*Πόσα χρόνια την έχεις τη μπαταρία*? μήπως είναι χαλασμένη και βραχυκυκλώνει ? για αυτό πέφτει η τάση?

----------


## stinger

απο την στιγμη που με την μπαταρια εκτος μετραει στα καλωδια 13.21 δεν τιθεται θεμα φορτιστη..ειναι καθαρα θεμα μπαταριας..το μονο που θα ηταν καλο να γινει ειναι να ανεβασει λιγο την ταση στα 13.8 μεσω τριμερ που υπαρχει στην πλακετα..οσο για τον χρονο χρησης μιας μπαταριας παιζει διοτι εξαρταται απο την ποιοτητα της μπαταριας..εχω δει καποιες no name να χαλανε ακομα και στα 2 χρονια η και λιγοτερο

----------


## ggr

Για να ειμαστε σιγουροι , οτι μαρκα κι αν ειναι η μπαταρια στα 3 χρονια θελει προληπτικα αλλαγη, για να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο και μην τρεχουμε τελευταια στιγμη.

----------


## vasilllis

αλλαξε μπαταρια και εισαι οκ.

----------


## l.a

> κάτι έχει γίνει με το φορτιστή μάλλον, δεν μπορεί να σου δίνει 10.88 ενώ είναι συνδεμένη
> *Πόσα χρόνια την έχεις τη μπαταρία*? μήπως είναι χαλασμένη και βραχυκυκλώνει ? για αυτό πέφτει η τάση?



την εχω μια 4ετια νομιζω.

----------


## turist

Ο πίνακας δεν αναφέρει χαμηλή στάθμη μπαταρίας;

----------


## picdev

ε τι το συζητάμε τόση ώρα, αν είναι και καμιά μάρκα κινέζικη χαλάνε σε λιγότερο απο 3 χρόνια

----------


## l.a

ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον, αλλαζω μπαταρια και ησυχαζουμε. σας ζαλισα λιγο
Υ.Γ ο σκοπος αγιαζει τα μεσα.

----------


## picdev

> Ο πίνακας δεν αναφέρει χαμηλή στάθμη μπαταρίας;



ο πίνακας για να βγάλει χαμηλή μπαταρία πρέπει να βγει εκτός το ρεύμα , μπορεί να το κάνει και σαν πείραμα , να κόβει το ρεύμα και να μετρήσει τάση μπαταρίας, ή να περιμένει να δει σε πόση ώρα θα βγάλει χαμηλή μπαταρία,
εμένα στα 3 χρονια με το που έπεφτε το ρεύμα σε 10 λεπτά άρχιζε να αναβοσβύνει η ένδειξη, αν την είχα αφήσει ενα χρόνο παραπάνω δεν θα  κράταγε σχεδόν καθόλου, όταν πας στο μαγαζί θα δεις διάφορες  ποιότητες μπαταρίας και διάφορες τιμές, εγώ τώρα έβαλα ultracell με 17ε τη μεγάλη και γύρω 14 τη μικρή της σειρήνας

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BC%CF...h-p-23605.html

----------


## turist

Πολλοί πίνακες κάνουν ένα περιοδικό τεστ στις μπαταρίες και ας έχουν ρεύμα, στα Inim π.χ. αν δει ο πίνακας ότι η μπαταρία είναι κάτω από τα 10,4V δείχνει Σφάλμα Χαμηλή μπαταρία, και μόνο αν η τάση ανέβει από τα 11,4V σβήνει.

----------

vasilllis (23-07-12)

----------


## stinger

και στους sigma γινεται αυτο...καθε 10 λεπτο και καθε 24ωρο κανουν ελεγχο μπαταριας..αλλα νομιζω οτι Inim -sigma ειναι αδερφες εταιριες

----------


## picdev

καλά αν φτάσει στα 10,5v κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε, έπρεπε να το είχαν πιο πάνω

----------


## ggr

Η sigma απλα ειναι αντιπροσωπος της inim. Tα συστηματα τους δεν εχουν σχεση μεταξυ τους, απλα αυτη η λειτουργια (ελεγχος μπαταριας) ειναι σχεδον κοινη σε καθε πινακα συναγερμου καθε εταιριας.

----------


## l.a

> ο πίνακας για να βγάλει χαμηλή μπαταρία πρέπει να βγει εκτός το ρεύμα , μπορεί να το κάνει και σαν πείραμα , να κόβει το ρεύμα και να μετρήσει τάση μπαταρίας, ή να περιμένει να δει σε πόση ώρα θα βγάλει χαμηλή μπαταρία,
> εμένα στα 3 χρονια με το που έπεφτε το ρεύμα σε 10 λεπτά άρχιζε να αναβοσβύνει η ένδειξη, αν την είχα αφήσει ενα χρόνο παραπάνω δεν θα  κράταγε σχεδόν καθόλου, όταν πας στο μαγαζί θα δεις διάφορες  ποιότητες μπαταρίας και διάφορες τιμές, εγώ τώρα έβαλα ultracell με 17ε τη μεγάλη και γύρω 14 τη μικρή της σειρήνας
> 
> http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BC%CF...h-p-23605.html



γιωργο την μπαταρια οταν κοψω το ρευμα θα την μετρησω με τα καλωδια επανω? επισης την ταση του φορτιστη μεχρι ποσο ειναι μεμτο να την ανεβασω για να μην κανω καμια ζημια?
ξερετε αν οι texecom ειναι αξιοπιστες? και μιλαμε παντα για μπαταριες μολυβδου ετσι?

----------

